# Young family moving to spain, advice?



## pauljg1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello,

We are a family of five and are seriously considering moving to spain next year.

I would be very grateful if someone or some people could advise us with some of the questions below. 

*I must point out a am a freelance web developer and neither me or my wife will be looking for work in spain. Plus we are learning spanish for the next 12 months (regardless if we move or not)

Schools (the most important bit): We have 3 children, aged 5, 9 and 9. We would initially like to home teach the English curriculum. Is this allowed? Could me wife home teach, would she need some qualification before hand? If not Where can i find any British home teachers in the Malaga Area? We cannot afford the international english schools. Though after 12 month who then like to send the children to a local spanish school.

Working Self Employed: Are there any cost occurred for working self employed in spain, even though my work will come from the UK and Taxed in the UK? 

Hospitals/Dental Care: I understand the Spanish have there own NHS, how do we as a family contribute to this so we are eligible?

Bank Accounts: I have a LTD company in the UK do we have to Spanish bank accounts ( Personal or Business)?

If anyone has experience in the questions above a reply would be very grateful.

Many Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pauljg1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are a family of five and are seriously considering moving to spain next year.
> 
> ...



OK....

home-schooling isn't strictly legal in Spain - yes it happens - & yes some families are prosecuted for doing it

imo you'd be better of putting the children straight into Spanish school when you arrive - the 9 year olds are at that 'borderline' age for learning the language well enough & quickly enough to be able to succeed at school 

if you're physically working here - & regardless of that - living here - you would have to declare for tax - which doesn't necessarily mean paying twice, btw

your case is complicated in that you have a UK limited company - you need a good tax advisor to sort that out - or you might find it better to simply 'move' the company to Spain & do everything in the Spanish system

if you continue to pay tax & NI in the UK, you _might _be able to access state healthcare her by way of S1s - I think one of you actually has to be physically working in the UK for that though, & the rules are changing on April 1st & the UK might stop issuing them to people in your position anyway 

if you were to move your company here, then by virtue of paying NI here you would have full access to state healthcare - which doesn't include dental


you would have to register as resident at/by 90 days & for that you would have to show sufficient income in a Spanish bank & healthcare provision


----------



## pauljg1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far appreciate it. 

I am still little confused on regarding working freelance in spain, i did read up that there was some payment per month i had to pay not sure what that was.

/SNIP/


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

pauljg1 said:


> Thanks for the replies so far appreciate it.
> 
> I am still little confused on regarding working freelance in spain, i did read up that there was some payment per month i had to pay not sure what that was.
> 
> /SNIP/


Probably autonomo or in English social security payments, however this will bring you and your family within the national healthcare. the payments are 260€+, per month


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Probably autonomo or in English social security payments, however this will bring you and your family within the national healthcare. the payments are 260€+, per month


HUGE start-up discounts atm - istr that it's something like 50€ a month for new registrations - gradually increasing over a year or so to the full amount


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It is now far easier and cheaper to register a new company in Spain and the initial autonomo payment is €50 a month for the first 6 months, increasing to around €120 a month for the next 6 months and then back to €264 a month thereafter, but a good saving.


----------

